

Basketball, Football, and Hockey Are All the Same Game - pitt1980
http://www.slate.com/articles/sports/sports_nut/2014/01/aaron_clauset_how_big_data_reveals_that_basketball_football_and_hockey_are.html

======
ColinWright
So, no comparison against non North-American games. No soccer, no cricket, no
Australian Rules, no Rugby (League or Union).

Given that over the past 50 years these sports have been driven by television
audiences and the demands of broadcast TV, is it any surprise that they've
converged to something broadly similar at the highest structural level?

